

Hacking into the Indian Education System - ubasu
https://deedy.quora.com/Hacking-into-the-Indian-Education-System

======
alok-g
Duplicate of <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5819959>

~~~
rikacomet
but I think its okay if this stays, since 14 hours ago and time in-between was
the night in India. So not many HN users from India saw it, as it should
interest them ofcourse.

Its 11 am now, this should do well.

------
trendoid
TIL schools from countries like Dubai, Singapore and Indonesia also come under
ICSE. I typed a few roll numbers and all schools came from foreign countries.

------
rikacomet
okay, I must say.. I have seen quite horrible coding, and I knew data mining
was possible, with not just ICSE/ISC but also with CBSE. Though I differ on
the issue, that people should be able to see marks of their friends who are
travelling, and have no immediate internet access to quench there anxiety.

I pretty much know the grace/speed marking of overburdened Indian teachers, so
I'm not as much surprised as you to see the missing numbers.

